# Why Children Shouldn't



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Boy the things kids will stick up their noses!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I was expecting something having to do with scissors









OMG!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG







he is one lucky little boy that he didn't stab himself in the eye.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

OUCH!!!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Where's the blood? Could it be this is a doctored photo?
Regars, Glenn


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

3ME said:


> OUCH!!!!!


X 2


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Don't think this is a fake, looks like a hospital ER room to me.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/medical/forknose.asp


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Poor little guy!! At least it was an accident!! I remember when my oldest put an English pea up his nose. He said he couldn't breathe, we looked with an otoscope (nurses), and called the pediatrician. Said to meet him at the ER, and by the time we got there, the nostrils had swollen shut and pushed the pea down his throat.........ALL GONE!!
Then, there was the "poptorn ternel" incident: About two years old, "mama, I got a poptorn ternel in mine ear"......he was eating popcorn. I'm like, oh, surely, he didn't do that (not long after the pea incident)!! Sure nuff, pulled out the otoscope, shined the light in, called the pediatrician, back to the ER.......it now (20 years later) lives in Dr. Robert Maxwell's collection of strange things he removed from children's noses and ears!!







He had been practicing about 20 years, at the time, and he said that was a "first".
Darlene


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG !! OUCH. Looks like hes doing fine now. Back to eating...with his hands.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dpthomasjr said:


> OMG !! OUCH. Looks like hes doing fine now. Back to eating...with his hands.


LOL....perhaps he is afraid of forks now.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Think he forgot where is mouth was 
(Sorry I could not resist)
I bet he never does that Again

Willie


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

yikes, yukky


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Ouch, that one really made my eyes water... I am still squinting as I type this... I did copy the shortcut to snopes (thanks for that) to send to my sister- who has 5 grandkids that are right around "fork" age...


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor Guy he won't do that again.

The stories I could tell from my paramedic days???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

kjdj said:


> Poor Guy he won't do that again.
> 
> The stories I could tell from my paramedic days???


well, start tellin! there is a show on tv that is something like Untold Stories Of The ER...it's kinda interesting


----------

